# use of E/M 99204



## miriam j (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi--

Quick question.  I am billing for an OB/GYN office.  Claim just kicked back for use of 99204.  How do I code for initial visit if 99204 is not valid?

Thanks,

Miriam


----------



## LindaEV (Jul 23, 2010)

99204 is a valid code...What exactly did the EOB say for the denial reason? Are you sure they are new? Maybe they've seen another physician in practice?
I'd call the ins co if you are not sure. Could just be their claim system error??


----------

